# حساب Active matter for sulphonic acid



## ahmed abo forn (29 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
*
*اخوانى الاعزاء اثناء مرورى بالمنتدى و بالتحديد فى موضوع مناقشة الكشف عن درجة نقاوة حمض السلفونيك وجدت هذه المشاركة : 
*
*يتم حساب Active matter for sulphonic acid بالطريقه الاتيه :-

1weight 2-5 gm and dissolving in 50 ml dist. waterand complete to 1 liter
2( Take 10 ml from solution and add 10 ml CHCL3 and 5 ml mixinal and titrated by Hyamine 0.004N

سؤالى لاهل الخبرة ما هو mixinal و ما هو تركيبة الكيميائى و اين اجده؟
و شكرا*​


----------



## ahmed abo forn (30 مارس 2012)

ايه يا جماعة الخير
ما حدش عارف و لا ايه
هل من مفسر؟


----------



## mnsamra (3 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم الطريقة لاتالية دي احنا بنستخدمها و بتدي نتايج دقيقة وممتازة
1- واحد جرام من العينة و دوبها في لتر ماء مقطر مع الحرص علي غسل الادوات المستخدمة كويس جدا
2- اسحب 10 مللي من المحلول وضيف عليه 10 مللي كلوروفورم و 10 مللي كاشف (mixed indiator) من ال (دايموديوم + 2.5 م سلفوريك) 
3 اعمل titration مع hyamine 0.004 N 
4- طريقة الحسب Activematter = 324 x 0.004 x vol of hyamine x 10/ wt of sample


----------



## ahmed abo forn (5 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و يركانه
جزاك الله خيرا اخى mnsamara على الشرح الوافى و لكن معلش استحملنى شوية 
بالنسبة ل mixed indicator المكون من ال دايموديوم تحضير يتم ازاى ؟؟؟؟

لان على حد علمى mixed inicator يتحضر ب (Dissolve 0.2g of methyl red and 0.1g of methyl blue or bromocresol green in 100 ml 95% ethanol
pH =4.3 - 5.2; color change = green to pink(ph 4.5) 

و لك جزيل الشكر


----------

